# Is there much empty hand technique in Ninjutsu? If so whats it like?



## cpthindsight (Apr 22, 2015)

Is it like Karate or jujitsu?

Is ninjutsu basically dead or have the techniques been preserved well?


----------



## Transk53 (Apr 23, 2015)

cpthindsight said:


> Is it like Karate or jujitsu?
> 
> Is ninjutsu basically dead or have the techniques been preserved well?



Back in 1990, I lived in Ipswich (UK) for around six months. Tried Ninjitsu for a bit. Had some rolls and throws. How does that differ. Just curious


----------



## BujinBos (Apr 27, 2015)

If you are talking about the x-kans, then think more along the line of Japanese Jujutsu. Striking, throws, grappling, weapons, etc.

And yes, it is preserved just fine. Depending on who you train with.


----------



## Chris Parker (Apr 28, 2015)

Psst… the OP appears to have been a troll, and is now banned… but, if you're wanting to add, he actually posted this twice, and the other version got a bit more attention…


----------

